

Countries without paid maternity leave - denzil_correa
http://qz.com/167163/countries-without-paid-maternity-leave-swaziland-lesotho-papua-new-guinea-and-the-united-states-of-america/

======
dozzie
Good idea, except when it isn't. In the countries that do have paid maternity
leave employers may choose male over female candidates, exactly because paid
leave for several months (even if it's not the employer who pays the salary).
In such case women will be in toughter situation.

The author apparently didn't do much research on the topic. Paid leave for
that long time is not all bells and whistles. It's not that simple.

